# Pics of the 2007 Season



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

I finally got a chance to get all my pics in order and ready to post, so here they are! This season was absolutely unreal, so I just wanted to share my experiences  I think we need to see a few (or more) more females using this site! 




The guys holding my 13.3 lb goose  































































This pretty much wraps up my season. I was extremely excited for this year- it's my first year being able to hunt as I just recovered from surgery on my left knee and also surgery and rehab for both shoulders. I definately have waterfowl fever!! 8)


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

To Do List
1. Buy Milk
2. Pick out Christmas gifts
3. Make disappear


> (my bf in the middle)


4. Buy Engagement ring

J/K. Nice pics. Looks like a great season.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Awesome pics. I personally can't get enough of how Max-4 flat out disappears in corn stubble. :rock:


----------



## mnhonkerhunter (Aug 23, 2007)

looks like you had a great season keep it up. I can't get enough of those sleeper shells just plain deadly. whats with the guy chewing on the duck thats funny as hell?


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! It definately was a great season!  Yeah, that is funny as hell... I didn't notice it till we looked at the pics on the comp... that's Derek... he's like our retriever I guess you could say :lol: Man does he have energy! Guess he was just excited about the hunt LOL


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

bandman said:


> I personally can't get enough of how Max-4 flat out disappears in corn stubble. :rock:


Neither can I! A couple of people didn't even see me in the pic :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

SWEET pics girl!!


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome pics!!!
I still can't believe you shot a goose with (4) bands!!!!!!!!!!
INCREDIBLE, definetly a special year. Enjoy it before the kids come along, they make getting out a bit of a challenge at times. Look forward to more posts from you next year.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> SWEET pics girl!!


Ah, why thank you... couldn't have done it without you :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

ADREF said:


> Awesome pics!!!
> I still can't believe you shot a goose with (4) bands!!!!!!!!!!
> INCREDIBLE, definetly a special year. Enjoy it before the kids come along, they make getting out a bit of a challenge at times. Look forward to more posts from you next year.


I wish that quad banded goose was real :roll: Oh God, that would make things difficult :lol: There will DEFINATELY be more posts next season... and _hopefully_ before that with coyote huntin and snow geese coming up


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great pics. Love the smiles in all the pics. Only mud ducks would wear blaze orange gloves goose hunting though


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you ever get sick of your boyfriend feel free to give me a call!! jk...well kinda, Nice pics! :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My god the ammount of shamless plugs :roll:

It -is- entertaing though, keep tryin.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> My god the ammount of shamless plugs :roll:
> 
> It -is- entertaing though, keep tryin.


LOL _you_ would think so :wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

haha I'm sure someone likes the compliments.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Indeed looks like quite the hunt,late season mallard to boot :beer:

You should either quit smiling or get some "bubba teeth" to cover those "pearly whites" OR grow a mustach :wink:

Thanks for sharing,nice setup BTW...


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

you should post some pictures of you and Clint Eastwood working together on the set of Million Dollar Baby. That would be sweet. OMG, don't you think that she looks like Hillary Swank?


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

snow said:


> You should either quit smiling or get some "bubba teeth" to cover those "pearly whites" OR grow a mustach :wink:


Oh ok I'll get right on that! :biggrin: LOL



TANATA said:


> haha I'm sure someone likes the compliments.


Well I do appreciate the compliments yes lol 



Booster said:


> you should post some pictures of you and Clint Eastwood working together on the set of Million Dollar Baby. That would be sweet. OMG, don't you think that she looks like Hillary Swank?


That is not the first time I have heard that :lol: I don't see the resemblance but others do I guess lol


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's the pic that I found... I still don't see the resemblance tho?



















Hmm how bout this one? I've heard this one but don't know about it either.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet pictures!

Congrats!

:beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't know who that third pic is of but it sure isn't Hillary? It does look a lot like her though dd:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

The third pic is of Keira Knightley- Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To be able to make a better comparison we would need to dress Hilary and ms. Knightly in camo and camo face paint ....

I edited it so it would not get out of control...... keep it clean you heathens.....don't scare her away... :lol:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> paint their faces....


With camo paint though, right?????


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Ha ha ha :lol: I suppose that would be in order to make a good comparison wouldn't it LOL! I'm assuming you mean camo face paint :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Here ya go, how's this? LOL









It's all I could find close to face paint LOL


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

if I could upload a pic I would show you a cool one but for some stupid reason I can't aaahhhh computers!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

What is it of? Can it be googled?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

as soon as I figure out what happened to my upload pic button I'll show you...sit tight


----------

